# X-Trail T30 Error code



## nikolav (Jun 12, 2017)

Hey guys.
A few days ago the amber engine light went off. I don't have a scanner handy, so I had to read the error code by pressing the accelerator pedal and etc. 
The car drives normally, nothing weird. After reading the code, I could reset the ECU, and the engine light was gone. After driving for an hour, there is no problem anymore. But still, I am curious to know what the problem was.
Here's what I got. It is probably 1321? Any idea what this code means? I couldn't google anything that helps.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Pick one?
Or the closest


----------



## nikolav (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks, otomodo
Unfortunately, I can't see the code there.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

My guess is you misread the code. Any other symptoms or strange no start, rough idle or other conditions? What year and model X do you have. I know its a series 1 T30 so pre 2004. My guess in order-- upstream o2 sensor going bad, crankshaft sensor, or throtle position sensor.


----------



## nikolav (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi quadraria10
It is 2001 2.0 petrol. Other than the engine light there are no other issues. The car drives OK. A month ago I changed the Crankshaft and Camshaft sensors. (Another engine light, some different code checked by a mechanic then).
What do you reckon is the code on the video?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

How much cylinders do you have?


----------



## nikolav (Jun 12, 2017)

Only four I think?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Another one
http://www.obd-data.com/p1321.html


----------



## nikolav (Jun 12, 2017)

otomodo said:


> Another one
> P1321 | CAR OBD CODES



Yep, I came upon this one earlier. As well as this one:
https://carpm.in/codes/dtcs/p1321-nissan-electronic-ignition-system-fault-line

Need to log in to see it:



> P1321 | Nissan
> 2017-10-10
> 
> Description:
> ...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good detective work. I looked at video and sure looks like 1321. I have see videos on youtube that show how to test them. The OE nissan ones are pretty expensive x 4 but there are aftermarket ones on ebay and aliexpress that are really inexpensive, and appear to get good reviews. Otherwise partsouq might be affordable for shipping to NZ.


----------

